# subbing maple syrup/honey for sugar



## jlwagner (May 2, 2006)

If I want to use maple syrup or honey in my cookies (or other stuff) instead of sugar what is the sustitution amount? If the recipe calls for one cup of sugar do I just sub one cup of maple syrup or is there a better ratio?

Thank you for the help!!!


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

You want to use about 1 1/4 cups of maple syrup for each cup of sugar, plus add a teaspoon of baking soda per cup of maple syrup, plus lower the baking temp by 25 degrees. And if you are using a recipe with a liquid decrease the liquid accordingly.


----------



## inkedmamajama (Jan 3, 2003)

i have a similar question-i want to make lemonade with honey instead of sugar...how much honey do i use?

the sugar i usually use is one cup...


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

just do it to taste. has anyone here ever tried agave nector


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

i use maple syrup to sugar in a 1:1 ratio. But for honey, I use 1/3.

To dissolve honey into something like lemonade, i put a bit of the water in a pot on the stove and on lowish heat incorporate the honey into that, then mix it back into the lemonade. Otherwise it tends to sit on the bottom.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Dumb question.... I assume this is for taste reasons, right? Not sure there's much of a difference at all in their health profiles in baked goods, and maple syrup is downright dangerous if it's not organic.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I substitute honey for refined white sugar for health reasons. I believe refined white sugar is a harmful drug and should be avoided. I use honey because it has a much older history for human consumption and involves no processing.

I rarely use maple syrup. But it also has little processing compared to refined white sugar.

When I gave up refined white sugar cold turkey almost 4 years ago, I had withdrawal symptoms. I recently saw a documentary on YouTube about the effects of sugar on the brain. It causes people to be more docile and suggestible. It said the reason hospital nurseries like to give the babies sugar water is that they found them to be easier to deal with.

My husband jokingly refers to refined white sugar as "cocaine."


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
and maple syrup is downright dangerous if it's not organic.

Why?

We avoid white sugar for the same reasons as the PP; plus, my son is super-sensitive to refined sugars. So I like to make quick breads, muffins, etc. with honey or syrup or other sweeteners so he can eat them without going







:.

For lemonade, I really like to use liquid stevia. It dissolves immediately. I'm not sure how much you'd need for a pitcher, as I usually make it by the
glass, but it's easy to add drop by drop until you have enough.


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

I think the issue with maple syrup is that it is (a) very sensitive to absorbing pollution from the environment and (b) they often use substances on the holes they make in the trees that you wouldn't want to consume.


----------

